# Original Dec 64 J-33



## vastingray (Feb 14, 2019)

Original Dec 64 J-33  deep knock marks  no fender marks no tire rub


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 14, 2019)

You sure have a fine collection of Stingrays! Thanks for sharing them with the Cabe!


----------



## vastingray (Feb 15, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> You sure have a fine collection of Stingrays! Thanks for sharing them with the Cabe!



Thank you sir I appreciate that


----------



## Intense One (Mar 21, 2019)

Classy just the way it is!  Nice ride!


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 21, 2019)

I'll take it! Let me know how to pay? .....Awww Man this isn't the for sale section....lol Great Bike!


----------



## kasper (Apr 21, 2019)

It sure would be nice if 1 or 2 bikes could be left for others to find. It seems like the same people always "finding" all of these bikes


----------



## vastingray (Apr 23, 2019)

kasper said:


> It sure would be nice if 1 or 2 bikes could be left for others to find. It seems like the same people always "finding" all of these bikes



Well then get out and look they’re out there their not gonna come knock on your door


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 23, 2019)

kasper said:


> It sure would be nice if 1 or 2 bikes could be left for others to find. It seems like the same people always "finding" all of these bikes



Lots of them still out there. I saw a bunch of original oldie Sting-Rays @ Ann Arbor last year but they were @ reasonable collector prices,(too high for me, my stuff gets used,scratched a bit,etc.) not @ garage sale prices. I'll bet this bike was pricey. I'd like another oldie Sting-Ray for the grandchildren but I'm far too cheap for todays market value. Happy I bought what I have many moons ago........

Sweet Sting-Ray BTW,Your collection is the best


----------



## kasper (Apr 23, 2019)

Ok guys see what your saying but at the same time I guess you need a little more backstory. These bikes are not from my generation or close to it I'm in my lower 30s. I dont know collectors or people with piles of parts. I come from a household with a father who restores muscle cars for a living which is how I found out about these extremely well built bikes. Going to car shows as a kid, seeing grown men riding around on kids bikes had me intrigued.  It took me the duration of the time I have been involved in this hobby on and off (roughly 6 yrs. Now) to find a 36 spoke rear center stamped s2. And it was not cheap.  I just dont understand how people "find" these bikes. "Get out there" where do I have to get out to I live on long island in New York and u never see this stuff on craigslist or wherever just hoarders posting ads saying I buy all stingrays and muscle bikes. It's very disheartening for someone like me who wants to see the crusty old survivors live on for another 50-60 years when people whore them out for parts on Ebay for ludacrist numbers when I cant compete with most of these bank accounts that are probably retired and sit on there all day long. My enthusiasm for the bikes is great for them, but when your cleanest sting ray is actually a 67 coppertone lady that's just sad in my opinion. Anyway have a great time with them everyone and keep the hobby alive forever and keep on "SCHWINNING" (Charlie sheen voice).


----------



## stoney (Apr 23, 2019)

@vastingray  has it right. You are close to N.Y. City, Greenwich Conn. etc. You live on Long Island, New York. That area may be one of the best "honey holes". There was and still is a money area. Many great bikes are not in the country, they are in the cities, metropolitan areas where people were affluent. Make up flyers. When you go to car shows talk to people. Put a flyer in every car. If your father has a shop, hang up a flyer. Put wanted ads out. Put up a flyer in any business where geisers like me ( 64 years old + ) hang out, coffee shops, fire houses etc. Talk to people, you never knows who knows who or what they know. Think out of the box, use your imagination. You will find some. I hate the phrase "back in the day" BUT back in the day when many of us here on The CABE found bikes, the way we did it was ways that I mentioned. Don't give up, BE PERSISTENT. I used to live in upstate N.Y. at the base of the Catskill Mountains. In the mid 80's I used to do wanted ads. I would travel from Maine to Maryland on a good reputable lead. I found many great Krates and Stingrays. Very nice originals. Honestly I probably found between 35 and 50 of them that way. If I am lying may God put me in the ground right now between my mother and my father. Best of luck. Post pics of your finds.   Ray


----------



## kasper (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for the input stoney


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 24, 2019)

Like Joey Diaz says "There's no money on the couch" Get out there and look!


----------



## kasper (Apr 24, 2019)

Definately no money on the couch, and my house is always clean so theres no money in the couch either.


----------

